# Escape from New York (1981)



## Dave (Mar 15, 2001)

Escape from New York (1981) 99 minutes.

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0082340

Directed by, Written by and music by John Carpenter.

 In 1997 the whole of Manhattan Island has become a vast security prison; a president (Donald Pleasence) has to bale out of his aircraft over it and is taken hostage. Snake Plisskin (Kurt Russell) has to break in and rescue him, with a timelimit. 

Also with Lee Van Cleef, Ernest Borgine, Issac Hayes, Season Hubley, Adrienne Barbeau, Harry Dean Stanton.


----------



## neXus_6 (Apr 7, 2002)

*Call Me Snake...*

In 1988 the crime rate for New York city rose over four thousand percent. The only solution o this problem was to build a wall all around Manhatten Island. New York is a prison filled with crazies, psychos, and all sorts. Once you go in, you don't come out.
In 1997 no one has escaped and the president's plane has crashed and the president is trapped inside New York city and if the police go back in to rescue him...the president dies.
The only man who can get in is Snake Plissken. An ex-war hero turned convict who inspired Metal Gear Solid's Solid Snake character. Plissken is the coolest anti-hero of them all complete with guns, eyepatch and attitude. Snake's neck contines small neutral bombs which are already starting to dissolve into his neck. In 24 hours they will completely dissolve which makes Snake agree to get inside, rescue the president and escape which is impossible for anyone...anyone but Snake Plissken!
The movie is John Carpenter's best apart from The Thing and assault On Precinct 13. And Snake is Carpenter's best character ever! Great music, great acting, great story and an absolutely fantastic science fiction and action movie. See this movie now, you won't regret it!


----------



## imported_Deadeye (Jan 11, 2003)

*Escape from New York*

I love Escape from New York it's classic John Carpener movie and one of his best. And Snake Plissken is so cool him not not caring about anybody or anything. But I didn't really Escape from L.A though the plot was bad and acting was bad especialy Kurt Russel he didn't do a good job like he did in Escape From New York. So EFN is one of my favorite Sci-Fi movie. What about you people, what did think of it?


----------



## Dave (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Escape from New York*



> _Originally posted by Deadeye _
> *I love Escape from New York it's classic John Carpener movie and one of his best. And Snake Plissken is so cool him not not caring about anybody or anything. But I didn't really Escape from L.A though the plot was bad and acting was bad especialy Kurt Russel he didn't do a good job like he did in Escape From New York. So EFN is one of my favorite Sci-Fi movie. What about you people, what did think of it? *



>>> I merged your post with an older thread. I agree with your comments, including Escape from L.A. Maybe you can get some other responses here....


----------



## A_A (Feb 2, 2003)

Ya Its a cool Movie . Hey do you think if that Presadent was gwbush do you think they would just leave him on the island ?


----------



## Dave (May 8, 2016)

This hasn't aged at all well - landing a glider on one of the Twin Towers (though it is set in 1997) audio cassette tapes, new romantic hairstyles, that awful 1980's style synth sci-fi music. 



neXus_6 said:


> Great music


Really?

On the other hand, the sets look good - the way that _The Walking Dead _should look. It still has a lot going for it.



A_A said:


> Hey do you think if that Presadent was gwbush do you think they would just leave him on the island ?


I think so, but wasn't it Bill Clinton in 1997.


----------



## Frost Giant (May 9, 2016)

Good movie, great cast, one of the better Carpenter flicks. Snake Plissken is even better than Caprenter's charcter Nada in They Live. The Escape From LA sequel wasn't quite as good as the original. Too bad they never did the Escape From Earth sequel.


----------



## Rodders (May 11, 2016)

Escape from New York was a great movie. I watched it recently and it is dated, but still great fun. I don't think that I'd be adverse to a remake. 

I too enjoyed Carpenter's soundtrack. (I still have the LP at home.)


----------



## BAYLOR (May 14, 2016)

An absolutely preposterous film, but very entertaining.


----------



## Droflet (May 14, 2016)

Loved it. "Call me Snake."


----------



## HanaBi (Jan 2, 2017)

Great film back in '81 before we had computers, tablets and mobile phones, and therefore we didn't know any better.

But having watched this film fairly recently I have to laugh at how terribly dated it has become! Even the music sounds like Rolf Harris practicing in his stylophone!

As for Kurt Russell's Snake: yeah, he was a cool dude, but his Clint Eastwood accent was and still is a huge distraction. 

Unlike Carpenter's "The Thing", this film has gone off like a bad wine over time.


----------

